# Exposed NM cable



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

Our state inspectors are telling us that when you run nm cable horizontally in the wall, and it will be exposed, you have to cover the wall, or cover the cable so that "little fingers" cannot touch it. they are reference article 300 and 334. Is anyone else seeing this in your areas?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thegoodelectrician said:


> Our state inspectors are telling us that when you run nm cable horizontally in the wall, and it will be exposed, you have to cover the wall, or cover the cable so that "little fingers" cannot touch it. they are reference article 300 and 334. Is anyone else seeing this in your areas?


*
334.10 Uses Permitted.​*​​​​Type NM, Type NMC, and Type
NMS cables shall be permitted to be used in the following:
(1) One- and two-family dwellings and their attached or​
detached garages, and their storage buildings.

 
(2) Multifamily dwellings permitted to be of Types III, IV,
and V construction except as prohibited in 334.12.
(3) Other structures permitted to be of Types III, IV, and V
construction except as prohibited in 334.12. Cables
shall be concealed within walls, floors, or ceilings that
provide a thermal barrier of material that has at least a
15-minute finish rating as identified in listings of firerated
assemblies.​Informational Note No. 1: Types of building construction
and occupancy classifications are defined in NFPA 220-
2009,​​​​_Standard on Types of Building Construction_, or the
applicable building code, or both.
Informational Note No. 2: See Informative Annex E for
determination of building types [NFPA 220, Table 3-1].​
(4) Cable trays in structures permitted to be Types III, IV,
or V where the cables are identified for the use.​Informational Note: See 310.15(A)(3) for temperature
limitation of conductors.​(5) Types I and II construction where installed within raceways
permitted to be installed in Types I and II
construction.​*(A) Type NM.​*​​​​Type NM cable shall be permitted as follows:
(1) For both exposed and concealed work in normally dry
locations except as prohibited in 334.10(3)
(2) To be installed or fished in air voids in masonry block
or tile walls​
*(B) Type NMC.​*​​​​Type NMC cable shall be permitted as
follows:
(1) For both exposed and concealed work in dry, moist,
damp, or corrosive locations, except as prohibited by
334.10(3)
(2) In outside and inside walls of masonry block or tile
(3) In a shallow chase in masonry, concrete, or adobe protected
against nails or screws by a steel plate at least
1.59 mm (1⁄16 in.) thick and covered with plaster, adobe,
or similar finish​
*(C) Type NMS.​*​​​​Type NMS cable shall be permitted as
follows:
(1) For both exposed and concealed work in normally dry
locations except as prohibited by 334.10(3)
(2) To be installed or fished in air voids in masonry block​
or tile walls


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the code update, I have looked that over, and I myself do not see the difference in NM being exposed in the rafters, or on a wall. you are allowed to have a 1/4 down the wall with the wire stapled to it. I just think their reasoning is off.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thegoodelectrician said:


> Thanks for the code update, I have looked that over, and I myself do not see the difference in NM being exposed in the rafters, or on a wall. you are allowed to have a 1/4 down the wall with the wire stapled to it. I just think their reasoning is off.


They need to site you a code reference..


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have had to cover wires running horizontally in the walls where there was no drywall (or other coverings) on one side of the studs. It was to protect the wires from damage. The inspectors say that people would hang things off the wires and damage them.

I have never seen "little fingers" in the NEC before. :laughing:
Yes, do ask your inspectors to point out "little fingers" in the NEC to you.:thumbup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm kinda tired.. Basicaly you can't have exposed NM where is it subject to damage. In residential you can have exposed NM if it isn't subject to damage. WA it's like 8' or under it is subject to damage. I haven't see it in writing though.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

You have to cover the wires with a board or protect them by some other means if you run them horizontal. It is to protect the romex from physical damage.


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> You have to cover the wires with a board or protect them by some other means if you run them horizontal. It is to protect the romex from physical damage.


I understand that, So what is protecting the cables in the rafters that the customer is using as a clothes line to dry their clothes. Where does this end, you cannot protect STUPID right?
I think the are reaching a bit on this one.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

thegoodelectrician said:


> I understand that, So what is protecting the cables in the rafters that the customer is using as a clothes line to dry their clothes. Where does this end, you cannot protect STUPID right?
> I think the are reaching a bit on this one.


 

Check your code book. They need to be on running boards. I'm too lazy to look up the article and section number right now.


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> Check your code book. They need to be on running boards. I'm too lazy to look up the article and section number right now.


334.15C 
Running boards are only required when you do not want to bore holes for cables smaller than #8.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

thegoodelectrician said:


> Our state inspectors are telling us that when you run nm cable horizontally in the wall, and it will be exposed, you have to cover the wall, or cover the cable so that "little fingers" cannot touch it. they are reference article 300 and 334. Is anyone else seeing this in your areas?


You don't have to in Michigan or California, I had one inspector give me guff about in in lynwood ca, he failed an inspection, gave no code reference, I yelled at him, he called his boss, his boss called me and an electrician that works for another city and the other guy agreed with me.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

thegoodelectrician said:


> 334.15C
> Running boards are only required when you do not want to bore holes for cables smaller than #8.


I do find that amusing that you have to protect #10 and smaller, but any high current feeder is fine to leave exposed for abuse :laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

300.4 Protection Against Physical Damage. Where subject
to physical damage, conductors shall be protected.

(D) Cables and Raceways Parallel to Framing Members
and Furring Strips. In both exposed and concealed
locations, where a cable- or raceway-type wiring method is
installed parallel to framing members, such as joists,
rafters, or studs, or is installed parallel to furring strips, the
cable or raceway shall be installed and supported so that the
nearest outside surface of the cable or raceway is not less
than 32 mm (11⁄4 in.) from the nearest edge of the framing
member or furring strips where nails or screws are likely to
penetrate. Where this distance cannot be maintained, the
cable or raceway shall be protected from penetration by
nails or screws by a steel plate, sleeve, or equivalent at least
1.6 mm (1⁄16 in.) thick.

Exception No. 1: Steel plates, sleeves, or the equivalent
shall not be required to protect rigid metal conduit, intermediate
metal conduit, rigid nonmetallic conduit, or electrical
metallic tubing.

Exception No. 2: For concealed work in finished buildings,
or finished panels for prefabricated buildings where such
supporting is impracticable, it shall be permissible to fish
the cables between access points.
Exception No. 3: A listed and marked steel plate less than
1.6 mm (1⁄16 in.) thick that provides equal or better protection
against nail or screw penetration shall be permitted.

334.15 Exposed Work. In exposed work, except as provided
in 300.11(A), cable shall be installed as specified in
334.15(A) through (C).

(A) To Follow Surface. Cable shall closely follow the surface
of the building finish or of running boards.

(B) Protection from Physical Damage. Cable shall be
protected from physical damage where necessary by rigid
metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, electrical metallic
tubing, Schedule 80 PVC conduit, or other approved
means. Where passing through a floor, the cable shall be
enclosed in rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit,
electrical metallic tubing, Schedule 80 PVC conduit, or
other approved means extending at least 150 mm (6 in.)
above the floor.
Type NMC cable installed in shallow chases or grooves
in masonry, concrete, or adobe, shall be protected in accordance
with the requirements in 300.4(E) and covered with
plaster, adobe, or similar finish.

(C) In Unfinished Basements and Crawl Spaces. Where
cable is run at angles with joists in unfinished basements
and crawl spaces, it shall be permissible to secure cables
not smaller than two 6 AWG or three 8 AWG conductors
directly to the lower edges of the joists. Smaller cables
shall be run either through bored holes in joists or on running
boards. NM cable installed on the wall of an unfinished
basement shall be permitted to be installed in a listed
conduit or tubing or shall be protected in accordance with
300.4. Conduit or tubing shall be provided with a suitable
insulating bushing or adapter at the point the cable enters
the raceway. The NM cable sheath shall extend through the
conduit or tubing and into the outlet or device box not less
than 6 mm (1⁄4 in.). The cable shall be secured within
300 mm (12 in.) of the point where the cable enters the
conduit or tubing. Metal conduit, tubing, and metal outlet
boxes shall be connected to an equipment grounding conductor.


----------



## Abominable Sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

thegoodelectrician said:


> Our state inspectors are telling us that when you run nm cable horizontally in the wall, and it will be exposed, you have to cover the wall, or cover the cable so that "little fingers" cannot touch it. they are reference article 300 and 334. Is anyone else seeing this in your areas?


Never. We run exposed NM cable like that all the time and it's never, ever been a problem. We don't have "exposure to damage phobia" like so many do in other parts of the country.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Abominable Sparky said:


> Never. We run exposed NM cable like that all the time and it's never, ever been a problem. We don't have "exposure to damage phobia" like so many do in other parts of the country.


Yet you have to use insulated staples :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Abominable Sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

RobTownfold64 said:


> Yet you have to use insulated staples :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Only in Massachusetts by state code.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> Yet you have to use insulated staples :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:



Not if you use a staple gun. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Not if you use a staple gun. :thumbsup:


If I am not mistaken they make insulated staples for guns


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If I am not mistaken they make insulated staples for guns


But there is an odd issue in Maine, staples have to be insulated unless they are installed with a gun (or something like that):

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/stapling-romex-22097/


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If I am not mistaken they make insulated staples for guns



That is the one i use because we have to use insulated staples in mass..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> That is the one i use because we have to use insulated staples in mass..


Harry, you really need to learn the codes for state you work in. :laughing:

We do not have to use insulted staples if we use a staple gun.

See MA amendment 334.30


----------



## Abominable Sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQ said:


> We do not have to use insulted staples if we use a staple gun.


Are those the kind of staples that a drill sargeant yells at a lot before you install them? :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Abominable Sparky said:


> Are those the kind of staples that a drill sargeant yells at a lot before you install them? :laughing:



Yes, yes they are. MA code requires we insult all electrical items.


----------



## Abominable Sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Yes, yes they are. MA code requires we insult all electrical items.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

No issues like that here yet, but i have not read up on the new code book yet either "changed in January". Here the inspectors just look for clean work, staples installed properly, correct size holes and not over filled. When wiring a garage i go ahead and install the device's and the inspector gives me my rough and final at the same time. While he is doing his paperwork i start putting covers on. Saves us both time and his second trip. Code does not require one to insulate or finish walls of a garage here.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

As far as seeing people hang laundry from wiring in a basement, i have seen a lot of it. I have preached to the HO about it and some stop doing it and i have had other state that the BX works better since it is ribbed and the hanger does not slide. No, you cannot fix stupid!


----------



## Bowdude (Feb 13, 2010)

334.15 Exposed Work.
In exposed work, except as provided in 300.11(A), cable shall be installed as specified in 334.15(A) through (C).
(A)  To Follow Surface. Cable shall closely follow the surface of the building finish or of running boards.



(C) In Unfinished Basements and Crawl Spaces. Where cable is run at angles with joists in unfinished basements and crawl spaces, it shall be permissible to secure cables not smaller than two 6 AWG or three 8 AWG conductors directly to the lower edges of the joists. Smaller cables shall be run either through bored holes in joists or on running boards. NM cable installed on the wall of an unfinished basement shall be permitted to be installed in a listed conduit or tubing or shall be protected in accordance with 300.4. Conduit or tubing shall be provided with a suitable insulating bushing or adapter at the point the cable enters the raceway. The NM cable sheath shall extend through the conduit or tubing and into the outlet or device box not less than 6 mm (1/4 in.). The cable shall be secured within 300 mm (12 in.) of the point where the cable enters the conduit or tubing. Metal conduit, tubing, and metal outlet boxes shall be connected to an equipment grounding conductor.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Bowdude said:


> 334.15 Exposed Work.
> In exposed work, except as provided in 300.11(A), cable shall be installed as specified in 334.15(A) through (C).
> (A)  To Follow Surface. Cable shall closely follow the surface of the building finish or of running boards.
> 
> ...


Just wondering, have you read the entire thread before double posting this?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Anyone use these romex staplers?


----------



## Bowdude (Feb 13, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Just wondering, have you read the entire thread before double posting this?


 
Just seemed the post was changing to a new post about staples.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> Anyone use these romex staplers?


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/stapling-romex-22097/


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Exposed romex = hack. :whistling2:

We accept a LOT here, but not exposed NM cable.





> Code does not require one to insulate or finish walls of a garage here.


We can have unfinished garage walls *here *but the cable must be MC.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I make sure I insult everything I install.

~Matt


----------

